# Knock Sensor -O2 - Evap. - 97 Maxima



## manson (Jul 29, 2005)

My check engine light has been on for a while and I took it to a mechanic who ran a diagnostic on it. Three codes came up. One for the O2 one for the Evap, and one for the Knock sensor. I have a 97 maxima SE. The particular mechanic said he wont get into the knock sensor because its time consuming. Where should I aim to start and is any of this something I can correct.

Thanks
Mark


----------

